# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Moedervlek

## plientje9

ik zit een beetje in zorgen
ik heb een moedervlek en gister trok ik een stuk huid van de moedervlek
dit ging perongeluk
daarna bloedde het ebst wel

nu maak ik me zorgen want dat is toch niet normaal??
wat moet ik hiermee?

----------


## xylina

ik zou persoonlijk even naar de huisarts gaan of bellen uitleggen wat er gebeurd is en dan zou hij/zij je gerust kunnen stellen.

zeker omdat er altijd werd gezegd dat als je een moedervlek open krabt of stoot dat je er huidkanker van zou kunnen krijgen.( ik weet niet of dit een fabeltje is of dat het de werkelijk waar is.)

dus suc6 en hopelijk is het niets ernstigs!
groetjes Xylina

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Plientje,

Je zou het beste idd even kunnen gaan informeren bij de huisarts. En idd in bepaalde moedervlekken kan huidkanker zitten, maar dit merk je vaak vantevoren. Heb je zelf het idee gehad dat deze moedervlek aan het veranderen was? Wanneer een moedervlek spontaan groter wordt bijv is de kans aanwezig op huidkanker. Ookal was er niets aan de hand met die moedervlek even naar de huisarts is nooit mis!!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Jojo76

Toen ik nog een klein meisje was peuterde ik ook altijd een moedervlek open die op mijn rug zat.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik heb hier nooit geen problemen mee gehad verder maar toen ik mijn moedervlek naast mijn neus weg moest laten halen heeft de dermatoloog die moedervlek op mijn rug ook maar gelijk meegenomen.

----------

